# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Onde Comprar lampadas T5

## Hélder Quinzico

Alguém sabe onde posso pesquisar os preços de lampadas T5? Na net ou sem ser na net. Se alguém me puder dar uma ideia dos preços ficaria muito grato.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas helder
Que medidas de lampedas precisas? existe um user que se xama Rui Alves que tem bons preços.abraços

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Estava a pensar aquelas de 39W de +- 85-90 cm.

----------


## Gil Miguel

www.europeen-trading.net

Tens t5´s desde 8 euros actinicas e de 6500k (osram) até perto dos 15 euros.

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

> Estava a pensar aquelas de 39W de +- 85-90 cm.


Exmos. Utilizadores do reefforum e amigos.

Devido a tantas questões com o qual tenho deparado em relação a preços e qualidade dos materiais de iluminação, venho deixar-vos o meu E-mail por onde se pode comprar lâmpadas T5 39W 10.000ºK pelo preço de 16.00  + Iva.
Lâmpadas HQI 150 W 10.000ºK por 45.00 + Iva.
Estes preços são por unidade.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Exmos. Utilizadores do reefforum e amigos.
> 
> Devido a tantas questões com o qual tenho deparado em relação a preços e qualidade dos materiais de iluminação, venho deixar-vos o meu E-mail por onde se pode comprar lâmpadas T5 39W 10.000ºK pelo preço de 16.00  + Iva.
> Lâmpadas HQI 150 W 10.000ºK por 45.00 + Iva.
> Estes preços são por unidade.


Só uma questão, as lâmpadas HQI são de que marca?

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Já agora, alguem sabe dizer-me qual a temperatura da côr (Kº) devem ter as T5? Tenho visto temperaturas a variarem entre 6500K, 10000K e 14000K. As minhas são actualmente de 14000K da Arcandia, mas vou ter que as substituir visto que já têm mais de 6 meses. Não vejo muitas melhorias nos corais com estas lâmpadas. Tb não quero meter HQI, essas começam a ser pouco utilizadas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Eu uso as T5 da ATI

As actinicas são de 15.000k e as brancas de 6.500k
Não tenho razões de queixa destas lampadas.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Já agora, alguem sabe dizer-me qual a temperatura da côr (Kº) devem ter as T5? Tenho visto temperaturas a variarem entre 6500K, 10000K e 14000K. As minhas são actualmente de 14000K da Arcandia, mas vou ter que as substituir visto que já têm mais de 6 meses. Não vejo muitas melhorias nos corais com estas lâmpadas. Tb não quero meter HQI, essas começam a ser pouco utilizadas.


O objectivo é conseguir-se uma mistura de calor da luz que permita uma amplitude maior, ou seja se teoricamente quantas mais misturas tiveres melhor! Sendo assim e se não houver a possibilidade destas misturas, o melhor será "ficar pelo meio" ou seja 10000K de qualquer forma existem inúmeros artigos sobre Luz que podes ver! Não é Júlio???

----------


## Luis Delgado

eu tenho 3 de 14.000 K (Arcadia) e 3 de 6.500 K (ATI) (39 W cada) e estou muito satisfeito com os resultados.

As ATI comprei em www.aquazoo24.de e as arcadia recebia-as da europeen-trading.net.

Cuidado com as lâmpadas T5 baratas. O barato sai caro, e no caso do nosso hobby sai muito caro mesmo!!! Acho crucial comprar lâmpadas de boas marcas. O resto será uma incógnita.

Por exemplo, comprei na europeen-trading uma lâmpada de 15.000 K de uma marca barata (esqueci-me do nome agora  :Admirado: ) cuja tonalidade não tinha nada de azul e era tão amarela quanto as de 6.500 K da ATI.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estou completamente de acordo contigo Luis

Muitos dos aquarios "standards" são fornecidos de origem com uma iluminação T5, porem a grande maioria não é satisfatória, e o aquarista porcessa a sua substituição por HQI.

Acredito que a grande maioria das vezes a simples substituição das lampadas, por lampadas "de superior qualidade" resolve-se o problema da iluminação desse aquario, mantendo a iluminária T5 de origem.

Uma outra questão, prende-se com o numero de watts.

Se considerarmos 150W ou 300W o ideal em HQI para iluminar um aquario, devemos fazer o mesmo raciocinio em termos de watts para uma iluminação T5.

Muitas das vezes, o processo de substituição de HQI para T5 e efectuado de modo deficiente. Já que são substituidos daterminados valores em Watts HQI por vezes por metade em Watts de T5.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá,
Também estou de acordo com o Luis e o Juca, e acrescento que também é importante a reflecção da luz, principalmente em aquários +/- altos! E para mim a melhor marca de T5 talvez seja mesmo a ATI.

Luis,
já te era para perguntar isto á algum tempo, "onde compras-te as tuas ATI Sun?", mas já respondes-te. Eu já conhecia essa loja online, mas só encontro lá as ATI Aquablue special e as ATI Blueplus...é preciso pedir?

Juca,
as tuas "actinicas" são as ATI Actinic ou as ATI Blueplus? segundo me parece com 15000ºK sao as Blueplus, mas só as Actinic é que são actinicas puras, e nas actinicas puras, normalmente não existe referência em kelvins... :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

As minhas actinicas de 15.000k são as Aquablue special, e as brancas são as Sun Pro 6.500k

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> As minhas actinicas de 15.000k são as Aquablue special, e as brancas são as Sun Pro 6.500k


Olá mais uma vez,
acho que te enganas-te, não está aí qualquer coisa errada? segundo sei as Aquablue special são aquelas que "eles" dizem ser da nova tecnologia, que sao 50% actinic, e 50% White, e ter uma temperutura de cor de aproximadamente 11000ºK, ou seja, tem uma coloração branca.
...ainda me deixas-te mais baralhado  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luis,
> já te era para perguntar isto á algum tempo, "onde compras-te as tuas ATI Sun?", mas já respondes-te. Eu já conhecia essa loja online, mas só encontro lá as ATI Aquablue special e as ATI Blueplus...é preciso pedir?


Olá,

as minhas de 6.500 K são as ATI SUN Pro de que o Juca fala. Estão lá no site. Se não encontrares diz, mas devem lá estar...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo Ricardo

Aquablue special é precisamente a referência que consta nas lampadas actinicas (acabei de observar nas de "reserva" que ainda aqui estão na empresa. Penso que sim que são 50/50 brancas/azuis, mas foram compradas como se lampadas de 15000k, pelo menos foi o que me disseram, mas não têm referenciadas com nada mais.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
repara neste topico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2031 em que colocas-te este link: http://www.tcs-hydroponics.com/doc/aq_lamps.htm (nota que as referidas Blue são as Blue plus, as Sun, são as Sun Pro, e as Aquablue, são as Aquablue special, acho que comeram as palavras...lol)

...e já agora, se poderem opinar, preciso de decidir o que meto: Iluminação para o meu novo Aqua

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...as minhas de 6.500 K são as ATI SUN Pro de que o Juca fala. Estão lá no site. Se não encontrares diz, mas devem lá estar...


Pois é luis, não encontro mesmo, se poderes dar uma vista de olhos, e encontrares, coloca depois aqui o link...desde já obrigado!

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Pois é luis, não encontro mesmo, se poderes dar uma vista de olhos, e encontrares, coloca depois aqui o link...desde já obrigado!


De facto, também não encontro. Provavelmente esgotaram o stock.

Também podes encontrar aqui .

Sugiro que procures no google por "ATI T5 Sun Pro 39w", pois aparecem diversos sites a vender as ditas.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Luis.

Esse site que referes envia para Portugal?

É que por causa de algum "amigo" a Aquapro deixou de enviar lâmpadas para Portugal




> Para: 	"Duarte Conceição" <shiva@tugamail.com>
> De: 	"aquaPro2000" <support@aquapro2000.net>
> Data: 	08 Mar 2006, 08:28:41
> Assunto: 	Statusänderung Ihrer Bestellung
> 
> Der Status Ihrer Bestellung bei aquaPro2000 hat sich geändert.
> Dies können Sie einsehen unter :
> 
> http://www.aquazoo24.de/account_hist...?order_id=2728
> ...


Ou em alternativa alguém sabe de algum site que as venda para cá? 

Cumps
DC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Duarte

Em minha opinião o problema de eles não enviarem tem a ver com as quantidades.

Pedi-lhes 32 lampadas e eles enviaram.

Falamos de lampadas de + - 15 cada e não estão para enviar meia duzia delas para cada pessoa que as pede, já que na realidade se trata de um material fragil.

Das 32 recebidas, tive 0 quebradas.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Júlio.

Se assim for denotam alguma falta de seriedade no que respeita aos negócios ou nas regras que aplicam aos mesmos.

Há sites (sem ser de aquariofilia) que por e simplesmente deixaram de enviar para Portugal graças aos nossos amigos CTT's e também claro está ao eventual aproveitamento dos envios não serem feitos em correio registado e haver sempre a esperteza saloia à mistura.

Não ia pedir 32 lâmpadas, mas tinha 12 54w para pedir ...

Paciência pode ser que as encontre noutro sítio.

Obrigado
Duarte

----------


## Gil Miguel

No site Frances que referi mais acima, já comprei pelo menos 8 lampadas. Nunca nenhuma veio partida.

Duarte: A maneira como veem acondicionadas é fundamental, as que recebi nem que andasses aos pontapés ao caixote partiam.  :SbSourire2:  
Mas em parte tens razão, os nossos CTT é tudo á grande  :Smile: , basta vê-los a descarregar as carrinhas, a palavra FRÁGIL por cá deve ter um significado diferente.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luis.
> 
> Esse site que referes envia para Portugal?
> 
> É que por causa de algum "amigo" a Aquapro deixou de enviar lâmpadas para Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> Ou em alternativa alguém sabe de algum site que as venda para cá? 
> ...


Sim, é a aquapro2000. Eu mandei de lá vir três lâmpadas ATI Sun Pro (há cerca de um mês e meio) mas vieram numa encomenda maior (devo ter gasto uns 350 euros ao todo e vinha uma série de coisas, pelo que as lâmpadas vinham lá no meio, muito bem embaladas. Tirei de lá tanto jornal da caixa que o monte ficou na altura do meu peito... :JmdFou2:  

Bem, 12 lâmpadas acho que já justificava uma atenção diferente, ou pelo menos a resposta poderia ser outra.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Já agora, alguem sabe a diferença entre as ATI SUN (6.500kº) e as OSRAM FQ 39W/965 HO FHS1
Será que fazem o mesmo efeito??
Continuo sem perceber se a solução de T5 de 6.500k é melhor ou pior que as t5 de 10.000k  :Admirado:  
Por favor opinem, pois tb não sei o que comprar!!!.
Cump.
www.osram.pt

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu aproveitava para colocar tambem uma questao... em termos de qualidade/rendimento, qual a diferença entre uma osram 6500 e uma ATI 6500, é que uma ainda custa o dobro da outra..

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

> Alguém sabe onde posso pesquisar os preços de lampadas T5? Na net ou sem ser na net. Se alguém me puder dar uma ideia dos preços ficaria muito grato.


Olá, tb tens na casa das lampadas.
Um Abraço, Sérgio Paulo.

----------


## Luis Domingos

oi pessoal em relaçao ás lampadas t5 minimo é de 10000 k para que os coris aguentem mesmo as ati . as 10000k manteem a luz constante sem quebra de tunelida. enformo duas lojas onde as lampadas ati sao mais baratas e isto falo nos falores de 14 euros cada, redfish e a zooaquarium ambas em lx telefone da loja zoo é 218129472 fica na penha de frança.    abraços ao pessoal :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

Relembro que os membros podem editar as suas próprias mensagens, por exemplo para corrigir erros de gramatica, é só clicar no botão "editar" presente na mensagem em baixo à esquerda.





> ... em relaçao ás lampadas t5 minimo é de 10000 k para que os coris aguentem


 :yb668: , Não será bem assim.

----------

